# live foods for sale



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

if anyone is interested i can get all live foods all sizes,crickets mealies,wax worms,locusts etc 

2 tubs delivered to your door for £5 fresh from the breeder this includes post & packing


----------



## Jez (Jan 29, 2005)

I would be interested, but I cant get my bugs in the post as im never in during the day to collect :? it sucks


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

what about a neighbour ? :idea:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a similar problem actually, and wouldnt realy want the neighbours knowing what I keep here :? 

The only thing I regularly get through the post is my snake food(due to cost), but this involves taking a day off so I can accept the delivery. 

I too would be interested in your livefood if I could be in to collect...


----------



## reps4pets (Feb 23, 2005)

i use kempston exotics for live foods in the post and they are great value,i will never buy from a pet shop again after having fresh,they always get sent to me in the post with bits of fruit in the tubs,how many pet shops do this ? half of what ive had in the past from shops are days old and just in the same tub with bran with half the livefood dead due to no moisture in feeding, a little effort goes a long way.

thanks gregg.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I know what you meen reps4pets, I went to the local petstore (not rep store) to get crickets last weekend and they had about 10 boxes of crickets without a single cricket alive :? not that hard to feed them!


----------



## reps4pets (Feb 23, 2005)

t-bo said:


> I know what you meen reps4pets, I went to the local petstore (not rep store) to get crickets last weekend and they had about 10 boxes of crickets without a single cricket alive :? not that hard to feed them!


yeah lol ,whats it cost them to add a bit of sliced orange or apple per tub,has to be cheaper for them than to throw away tubs of dead livefood :lol:


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

reps4pets said:


> i use kempston exotics for live foods in the post and they are great value,i will never buy from a pet shop again after having fresh,they always get sent to me in the post with bits of fruit in the tubs,how many pet shops do this ? half of what ive had in the past from shops are days old and just in the same tub with bran with half the livefood dead due to no moisture in feeding, a little effort goes a long way.
> 
> thanks gregg.


thank you for the kind words,i might throw in a couple of extra mealworms for that lol :lol:


----------



## reps4pets (Feb 23, 2005)

can you make it crickets,mealworms freak out the mrs lol


----------



## louie (Mar 9, 2005)

hi all in about 3 months im breed ing mealworms and will be selling em evean cheaper as i will have loads much cheaper 
pm or email me


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

:shock: :evil: :lol:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

haha  

A bit of competition?! 

I dont think you'll have anything to worry about


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

no worries there,was just a joke :lol: to be honest i dont sell many mealies like i do crickets and waxies 8)


----------



## louie (Mar 9, 2005)

im not trying to nick any of ur custermers


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

louie said:


> im not trying to nick any of ur custermers


dont think anyone said you are lol, i was just mucking about when i stuck up the emoticons,
i have lots of customers and willing to share :lol:


----------



## louie (Mar 9, 2005)

im not a big breeder any way


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

i have a few adult giant mealworm beatles in 1 of my scorpion tanks if you want any ? i find they tunnel in the cork bark then turn into these big black beatles,ther is a few in there if you want any sent free,no good to me


----------



## louie (Mar 9, 2005)

yes please im just going to pm u


----------

